# Whining Gearbox When Cold? Try This, it worked for me :)



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

on a previous thread i had a problem whereby there was a 'whirring/whining' noise whilst moving and during cold running. It's been fixed!

Went to the local car shop to find silkolene oil.. nowhere had it 
Gave up and bought Valvolene 5w-40 synthetic, also bought some Carplan 75-90 gear oil.

Upon checking the gearoil level i found that it was about 1 inch below the top. I undid the drain plug and out came a reddy pink smelly gearoil. No metallic flakes in it which must be a good thing.

Top up was predictably eventful, ending up everywhere. Surprising to me was the fact that the gear oil looked like motoroil in colour (thought it was always red)

Changed the engine oil (nearly black in just 4k miles!) and filter and threw the Valvolene in.

Started up worried about whether reverse would work... It Did! Woohoo.

The cold starts and running have been whine/whirr free so for me it seems to have been a success story.

cheers
bazza


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Upon checking the gearoil level i found that it was about 1 inch below the top. I undid the drain plug and out came a reddy pink smelly gearoil. sounds like some one has mixed auto transmision fluid with gear oil ,lucky you found that before any damage done


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

How do you mean mate?

Are you saying that auto gearbox oil is red?

cheers
bazza


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

yes, auto gearbox oil is red -ATF, and it is very thin. Usually Dextron 2.

Nik


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

NikWilson said:


> yes, auto gearbox oil is red -ATF, and it is very thin. Usually Dextron 2.
> 
> Nik


So is Redline Gear Oil as used by GTaRT - among other garages - sure you haven't just drained good oil?


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

blue34 said:


> So is Redline Gear Oil as used by GTaRT - among other garages - sure you haven't just drained good oil?


Doh!!!! no i aint sure at all  The place i bought it from wouldn't have put redline in it. 

Besides how can the gear oil be low without a leak? Can't work that one out.

cheers
bazza


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Should be able to smell the dif between ATF and the proper stuff...why would you worry about reverse?


----------



## BigD (Oct 12, 2005)

blue34 said:


> So is Redline Gear Oil as used by GTaRT - among other garages - sure you haven't just drained good oil?


My Redline gear oil was green.


----------



## Baggy (Sep 6, 2005)

Need to ask, what does your gearbox shift like now?

I changed mine for 75/90 semi synthetic, the gear change is now terrible!!!


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Baggy said:


> Need to ask, what does your gearbox shift like now?
> 
> I changed mine for 75/90 semi synthetic, the gear change is now terrible!!!



It shifts far better than it did before... i used to have stiff engagement in 1st & crunching/difficult engagement in 2nd. This would be till it warmed up a bit.

Now it's easy to change in any gear whether hot or cold...

More importantly a worrying noise has been banished.

cheers
bazza


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Funnily enough I use Redline heavy shock in my gearbox and its a reddy pink colour. I also get a whirry gear noise about 5 minutes after moving off from cold, it lasts a couple of minutes and then goes away again.

Might try Redline lightweight shockproof to see if it helps at all.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

dood1 said:


> No metallic flakes in it which must be a good thing.
> cheers
> bazza


Normally, youll never see metal flakes as there is a hefty magnet in the bottom of the gearbox which collects them.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Does sound like you had the wrong oil in before, glad that it was easily sorted


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

"also get a whirry gear noise about 5 minutes after moving off from cold, it lasts a couple of minutes and then goes away..."


oh it'll get worse.... but be carefull because once the weather starts to get milder the noise'll go but the problem might still be there?

I always thought Carlube was rubbish.

bazza


----------

